# HELP! Lightning for house



## The Shadow (Sep 20, 2007)

i am looking for a cheap way but looks good, lightning to cover the front of the house. i would like to have sound for it to go with. willing to spend some money but not take out a second mortgage at lease not yet LOL. i want to keep it simple and build from it. thanks everyone.

OUR TIME IS NEAR​


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well first off take a look thru the atmosphere there are MANY threads that talk about lightning, from basic to very elaborate. I started one last year that is fairly low cost with high impact. I use 2 750 watt strobes ($62 each) and a strobe controller ($30) in the thread below, on the last page, I have a small vid of what they look like at night with my props set up. I have a free thunder track availabe that you can burn to a CD, then place the strobe controller next to the speaker and...violla!! Excellent lightning!

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8067


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I would see Dean (Buried Alive on the Haunt Forum) for this. His site is www.monsterguts.com and he has a few good, cheap options for lightening effects. And no, I don't get any kick back for sending people his way (though I should  ).


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Get one (or two) of these:

http://www.spilsbury.com/viewProduct.cfm/itemID/OLD21513

I have two of them - they work very well and will handle 500 watts each. I use photoflood bulbs with them, one white and one blue. Can't beat the price.


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the ideas


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

I use the Lightning FX machines as well, but I use Craftsman 500W lights. The lights are easily adjustable (direction), adjsutable (intensity - 250W v. 500W), sealed, and have a frame for positioning them on the ground. You can typically get them for around $15 each on sale.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I use a 3 channel color organ kit from Electronics Goldmine:
http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=C4530
w/ 90 W floodlights. This year I'm planning on trying some bright white LED flood lights from Minions Web:
http://www.minionsweb.com/osStore/p...id=52&osCsid=d1e9369580352981e10c4d391d944151

The kit is easy to build if you have any experience using a soldering iron.

I have heard good things about the lightning FX machine though and is great if you are not comfortable with building your own electronics.


----------



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is the lightning simulator that I use, works great for many years now and very reasonably priced. You can use quite a few bulbs for the amount of lightning that you need. Haunt Master Products has a few cheaply priced things on his site.
http://www.hauntmasterproducts.com/
kendallizm


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 20, 2007)

awsome everyone and thanks again for the ideas


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I made a decent lightning machine using a light organ kit some downloaded thunder mp3's, a PA system and 2 floodlights. works OK and did not break the bank. I think out of pocket cost was around $25.


----------

